# New SolusVM Release!



## MartinD (Apr 2, 2014)

SolusVM 1.15 looks to have gone out this morning.

http://docs.solusvm.com/release_versions_stable#section11500

These look interesting:


Added new client key authentication system http://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Configuration/Client-Authentication.htm

Added key authentication log to admin area. Log > Key Authentication Log


----------



## MannDude (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice. To those of you who upgrade, let us know how it goes.


----------



## jenok (Apr 2, 2014)

First bug maybe 

Search function does not work on Lists Virtual Servers  opcorn:


----------



## TruvisT (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks cool.

Making backups then going to do an upgrade. Will let you know what we and our clients think of it.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 2, 2014)

All appears well from here.


----------



## thedediguy (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like they have done a lot, sadly don't use it though


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Apr 2, 2014)

jenok said:


> First bug maybe
> 
> Search function does not work on Lists Virtual Servers  opcorn:


Works for me, im upgraded and can search hostname, ip etc.


----------



## jenok (Apr 2, 2014)

Search by nodename does not work


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Apr 2, 2014)

jenok said:


> Search by nodename does not work


I just used that function for several nodes and it did return results (listing all vms belonging to it)

Perhaps revert your backup from before upgrading for the sake of safety.


----------



## jenok (Apr 2, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> I just used that function for several nodes and it did return results (listing all vms belonging to it)
> 
> Perhaps revert your backup from before upgrading for the sake of safety.


ugh..


----------



## MartinD (Apr 2, 2014)

Try updating again


----------



## Roger (Apr 2, 2014)

Everything is running smooth, just as before the upgrade.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Apr 2, 2014)

We ran, the update. Everything seems normal so far.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Apr 2, 2014)

But did they fix the java issue with console?


----------



## HostHoarders-Mike (Apr 2, 2014)

Installed and it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Apr 2, 2014)

NVM I guess not still getting the java error.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Apr 2, 2014)

Is it really so difficult for them to implement a noVNC console...?


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 2, 2014)

George_Fusioned said:


> Is it really so difficult for them to implement a noVNC console...?


That involves work, and they don't believe in work.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 2, 2014)

You don't need the java console...


----------



## George_Fusioned (Apr 2, 2014)

I sure don't, inexperienced users however, do.


----------



## jarland (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh good they finally pushed out a solid user backup system.


...in the next release they're super serious this time.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Apr 2, 2014)

They have improved a lot lately. We upgraded, so far so good. 

- Daniel


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone got this bug/issue?
 

KVM VPS > Upgrade Resources > Upgrade HD "Successful" 

List Nodes > KVM Node > Allocated disk space hasn't changed.

Boot KVM > No new disk space available.

Can't ssh into thew host node atm.

Alexander


----------



## MartinD (Apr 7, 2014)

Ohh, IPv6 now:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM53jU1SwQo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 7, 2014)

YES PLEASE.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Apr 7, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Ohh, IPv6 now:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM53jU1SwQo&feature=youtu.be


How long until this actually something publicly available?


----------



## Virtovo (Apr 7, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Ohh, IPv6 now:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM53jU1SwQo&feature=youtu.be


Yes, Yes and Yes


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 7, 2014)

ocitysolutions said:


> How long until this actually something publicly available?


I'd be okay if they did a beta release with just ipv6 changes. Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## ocitysolutions (Apr 7, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I'd be okay if they did a beta release with just ipv6 changes. Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


It's possible that they don't have this actually working yet (just adding subnets but no backend functionionality).


----------



## leto12 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice i will try that soon


----------



## S4S-UK (Apr 8, 2014)

hmm that is interesting soon we try it


----------



## Navyn (Apr 20, 2014)

Updated..


----------



## Shoaib_A (Apr 22, 2014)

Although not directly related to v1.16 we just wanted to clear up the rumors that Xen support is going to be dropped from SolusVM. The short answer isNO! on the contrary, we intend on improving our support for it in the near future.
Sounds interesting.Lets see when they actually do it.

Source: http://blog.soluslabs.com/


----------



## GelHost (Apr 26, 2014)

I like the new changes they made look solid.


----------



## Justin_G (May 1, 2014)

I just upated my test node with it, everything appears to be working fine!


----------



## beast5 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks we will give it a go


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

I've messaged SolusVM with some suggestions regarding IPv6.  The primary request being that you can reserve a subnet for a customer, but only actually allocate a small number of IPs from that reserve.


----------



## VPSCorey (May 2, 2014)

So 1.16 in November they seem to take forever pushing updates lately.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (May 2, 2014)

Maybe some of you guys could message SolusVM about adding websocket support to their VNC, so that people could use something like noVNC [1] and get rid of Java for good?

In my (very simple) tests, it took as much as adding the word "websocket" near the vnc option in the qemu arguments, so I am assuming it shouldn't be too hard for them to implement it. I am not sure which version of qemu added support to it, so this might be the actual constraint, but it wouldn't hurt to ask I suppose 

Are you guys able to customize the qemu command line from within SolusVM?

[1] http://kanaka.github.io/noVNC/


----------



## Magiobiwan (May 2, 2014)

Part of it may be that the version of QEMU CentOS ships DOES NOT support websockets (that I've seen). qemu-kvm 0.12.1 is ancient.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (May 2, 2014)

Yeah, that might be the real showstopper here. Not to mention they support not only KVM, but other virtualization technologies as well, so it prolly wouldn't be that simple. I still believe they could offer support for it somehow, like the admin could say "my qemu supports websocket, so I would like to enable it". A checkbox could do it 

/me dreams


----------



## Magiobiwan (May 2, 2014)

KVM is the only one using QEMU though, as far as I can tell. OpenVZ uses OpenVZ stuff, and Xen uses xen domu kernels and such. The tricky thing is that SolusVM would need to package an RPM for QEMU 1.7.1 and add it to their Repo, OR support Ubuntu/some other distro for KVM host nodes.


----------



## Virtovo (May 3, 2014)

I asked for web-socket support a while ago.  When I checked the version of QEMU installed did support it; however the arguments weren't being passed.  I'm not sure SolusVM considered it high priority.  We're currently working on a web-sockets proxy solution to offer HTML VNC access within our client area.

I'll check versions etc and post back here with some results.


----------

